# L-series Lawn Tractor list price up.



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I was crusing the internet and decided to go to the John Deere website and the list prices on the L-series have gone up by a hundred dollars. 

Also I noticed that they change the engine rating on the L-118 and L-120 to a 22 HP Briggs and Stratton engine from last years model of 20 HP. 

Oh well prices are going up on everything so here we go.


----------

